# Anyone Know if you can connect yamaha 70 2 stroke to nmea 2000



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to display tach on my GPS, I know there's got toy be a way if the engine is digitizing RPM's for digital Yamaha gauge.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You could probably wire up a custom connector but I’m not sure how the signals would mix.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Depending on the year its possible. I know my 2001 will not do it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> Depending on the year its possible. I know my 2001 will not do it.


All the 2 stroke 70s are the same from 2000-2008 I believe. I have a 2000 70TLRZ and a 2008 70TLR? and everything is universal. The square connectors that plug into the smart gauges should have an RPM signal wire that can be used. Anything is possible it just depends on how far you want to go.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Well no factory way to have motor data send via nmea2000 then. Yamaha's use a gateway to sort out all the data sent to nmea2000. Etec is by far the easiest to do nmea2000 interface setups on.


----------

